# Sleepy and Lethargic Puppy



## AndyP

This is going to be a complete overreaction, but I'm going to post anyways.

My girlfriend took our 12 week old puppy to her parent's place for their Easter Dinner. She interacted with dozens of people and then her brother (from the same litter) and played with him all day long and then the next day. Gone for about 36 hours, big day for her.

She came back last night and was really tired, understandable. She slept from 12 - 7:30, I took her out...she slept again from 8 to 9, another walk and has slept for the majority of the morning and now into the afternoon. 

She ate her breakfast and her lunch. But she's never been this tired and low energy before.

The only concern I have is that another puppy owner on our floor, who our puppy has interacted with, just told us that her puppy had pneumonia and was in the hospital for 7 days. 

Our puppy isn't showing any other signs than just being tired.

Chalk this up to her being stimulated to the extreme for the past 36 hours?


----------



## sassafras

If she is just sleeping more than usual but is acting completely normal when she IS awake (for example, engaged/awake/aware when you take her outside or for walks, eating normally), I personally probably wouldn't worry too much about it unless it persists.


----------



## lisak_87

You could always call your vet to see what he/she thinks, but the first stages of pneumonia usually involve a cough.

My puppy is EXHAUSTED for like 3 days after even 4 hours of daycare


----------



## Shell

sassafras said:


> If she is just sleeping more than usual but is acting completely normal when she IS awake (for example, engaged/awake/aware when you take her outside or for walks, eating normally), I personally probably wouldn't worry too much about it unless it persists.


Agreed. My adult dog (~4 yrs) is usually very laid back and lazy for a full day or two after a big weekend, and not just a weekend of lots of physical exercise like hiking but the mental work of meeting tons of new people or seeing people he doesn't see often (and he LOVES people) is far more taxing and leaves him kind of drained. Besides, dogs sleep a lot anyway, I know he sleeps the majority of my workday and of course sleeps all night too. But so long as he is eating, drinking, peeing/pooping and trotting along at his usual speed for walks (or running around the yard) then I am not concerned.


----------



## MinaMinPin

You may supplement the dog with natural stimulants. Ask your vet about them. Lethargic dogs are sometimes caused by lack of stimulants in the body.


----------



## Shell

MinaMinPin said:


> You may supplement the dog with natural stimulants. Ask your vet about them. Lethargic dogs are sometimes cause by lack of stimulant in the body.


If your dog continues to be truly lethargic, please take the dog to a vet and do not try giving any sort of home remedy stimulants (like, no caffeine). A lethargic dog is a very different thing than a tired dog. A tired dog is one worn out by physical and mental activity that gets back to normal energy with rest. a lethargic dog is likely ill and resting does not "recharge" the dog back to normal energy in which case he needs to see a vet. 

The OP's puppy just sounded tired and should be back to normal by now.


----------

